# Black phantom scam "replica"



## Jeff54 (Aug 9, 2017)

Here's a real laugh albeit surly not the first of this kind.

A hack china frame painted the colors, not even a Schwinn springer; everything pretty much self explanatory; added a few repop parts, glued or screwed headlight, and for only $1,000 bucks you're screwed.

I actually emailed the guy who replied; it's why he says "reproduction''?? .  Yet it's not "reproduction" it's not even repop, No less than; your  everyday run of the mill scam.

https://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/bik/d/1950s-black-phantom-bicycle/6220021927.html






"REPRODUCTION of a 1950's Schwinn Black Phantom boy's bicycle. Stands 26" high.
Includes spring fork, tail lights, chrome-trimmed tank, cantilever frame, white walls, genuine saddle seat and chrome fenders. MINT condition! Never Ridden! Used only for a display."


----------



## partsguy (Aug 9, 2017)

While I am out of touch on the Schwinn market, he at least acknowledges it is a reproduction. Hard for me to fault him on that.


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 9, 2017)

I've seen much worse


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 9, 2017)

I bought a phake phantom a few years ago that was built using all Maple Island parts.looked real convincing,but I only paid 75 bucks.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 9, 2017)

I've never had a Schwinn, it looks all good to me


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 9, 2017)

There is a 1995 repro at the coffee shop downtown...the shop owner was an LBS operator in the same building who was a Schwinn dealer for a brief time (took over for the previous owner who went to Idaho, had his own shop there and may have also been linked to Cafferty's Cyclery in Nampa). His name was Will Lindsay (Lindsey)?

The real question is did they build it for themselves? I don't recall the 1995 models ever using the Schwinn oval badge, the two I've owned used the round star logo badge. Maybe the Hornet and Phantoms, the straightbar repros but not the B line.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 9, 2017)

PS The frame just doesn't seem right, but it's not a Pacific Cycles era model, aka Huffy Cranbrook's sister.


----------



## phantom (Aug 10, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> I bought a phake phantom a few years ago that was built using all Maple Island parts.looked real convincing,but I only paid 75 bucks.



You bought repro or a replica or franken Phantom that was built with maple Island parts for $75 ????  I would love to see a picture of that please.


----------

